# 1984 Univega Competizion



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

This is my '84 Univega Competizione with 6 speed Suntour Superbe Pro group, Dura Ace EX seatpost and stem, Concor saddle. This frame was made by Miyata for Univega and is basically a *1986 Miyata PRO.*











*1984 Univega Competizione *


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very sweet...I'm trying not to get into the Superbe stuff since I really don't need another obsession but your pics might make me rethink that


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In 1984 I almost bought a Competitionze. Superbe Pro but it was white (maybe a 1983 model?) Instead I got the Super Strada with Dura Ace AX.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but both the Comp and the Super Strada (identical frames) were Tange #1. I thought Miyata used their own tubing.

By the way, nice stable. And our shop has a family connection to Univega - Ben Lawee used to own it and it is now owned by a relative by marriage.


----------



## ga_mueller (Nov 10, 2005)

Sheesh.... those bikes are too dang nice! I would be tempted just to hang them on the wall... 

Those enclosed spring Superbe Pro brakes are IMHO the best looking sidepulls... and with modern shoes stop fantastically. They were stock on my '93 RB-1/7.


----------

